
China Is Leasing an Entire Pacific Island. Its Residents Are Shocked - hkmaxpro
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/16/world/australia/china-tulagi-solomon-islands-pacific.html
======
mytailorisrich
Why would the US be alarmed? China is far from pulling a Chagos Islands.

On the day we're discussing Noam Chomsky on HN, we have a NYT article as
example... But apparently people just swallow it hook, line, and sinker.

